# Arianny Vs. MMA website



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

So today's the day we get to see Arianny's boobage as her playboy pics came out. As you may agree there's a level of excitement among male UFC fan base. 

One of the sites posted the pics to possibly increase site traffic. Of course this infuriated Arianny and she's threaten to sue. from her twitter: "Thanks to a lame mma site 4 ruining it for my fans. Prepare for a cease and desist letter from @ufc @playboy and my attorney. What a shame."

Is the reason she's pissed because less people going to go out and buy the magazine? I mean she had to knew it was gonna be this way as the same thing happened to Rachelle Leah pics.

Discuss


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

*Arriany Nudes!*

te-naked-playboy-crudely-photographed-first-look[/URL]

come on guys I know i deserve +rep for this one  I ddint want to post images here incase it wasnt allowed hehe.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

this thread will self destruct in 3..2..1..


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Come on guys.. Dont you feel bad about objectifying women like this?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow.. I just saw Arianny.. naked! :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

lol sorry arianny but no one pays for porn in this day and age


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


Exactly, which shocked me when I clicked it - on that site - and actually saw them with no warning or anything (no complaints here, but still lol)


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

She is one fine lady. Probably one of the hottest you'd ever see in person. I speak for all fans when I say Thank you.

Btw, you can't stop the internet.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Rep for anyone who sents links via pm


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

box said:


> She is one fine lady. Probably one of the hottest you'd ever see in person. I speak for all fans when I say Thank you.
> 
> Btw, you can't stop the internet.


Really I was honestly quite disappointed. I expected better.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Really I was honestly quite disappointed. I expected better.


Same, I guess all the build up kind of lead to unrealistic expectations. That and as far as porn goes playboy would be considered classy.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Rep for anyone who sents links via pm


there you go



Toxic said:


> Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


but you looked first right.....


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He's not a minor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> there you go
> 
> 
> 
> but you looked first right.....


Point?



box said:


> He's not a minor.


This.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

People are going off like this is a bigger event than the one Showtime has on tomorrow 

What the hell


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread needs some pics


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This thread needs some pics


Only if people want to turn pink and take a long ass vacation.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That website, Cagepotato, is crazy. Complying with the ring card girl order to remove the pics and then right away asking for better pics to post:



> UPDATE: The pics are right here! *Unfortunately, we were asked to take the pics down, so that's that. Feel free to mourn in the comments section. *
> 
> About five hours ago, Rampage Jackson entourage-member Tiki Ghosn tweeted the above photo of himself posing with — dare we say it out loud? — the new Arianny Celeste issue of Playboy. As he wrote: "Hey @nicolerichie **** J-Lo I'd rather go home and rub one out to @AriannyCeleste !!!!"
> 
> Tiki hasn't been heard from since, suggesting that Arianny's pictorial may have literally killed him. You know what this means? The issue is out there, people. It exists, and it's available for purchase. Potato Nation Street Team, ASSEMBLE! We need you guys to check every convenience store, bookstore, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse, and doghouse in your area until you find this issue. You will then purchase it, scan the photos from Arianny Celeste's pictorial, and send them to [email protected] so that we can post them here. We will reward your efforts to the best of our ability.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They are gonna get sued into oblivion.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone else disappointed? Her _nipples_ are just....... eh.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd buy it to support...lolz! Could be a collector's item down the line.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

pls send me a pm ASAP. I gotta see this shit everyone is talking about.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

vilify said:


> pls send me a pm ASAP. I gotta see this shit everyone is talking about.


Same here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> Anyone else disappointed? Her _nipples_ are just....... eh.


I thought her breasts in general where just meh, I mean they are nice but she always looks so hot I was expecting fantastic.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be way more excited for Gina Carano. Arianny is hot but I bet when she first wakes up she's not much of a looker.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pm but it doesn't work. The link took down the pics.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

except for that one picture with the dumbbells where she looks a man, the other pics are hot imo...


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I thought her breasts in general where just meh, I mean they are nice but she always looks so hot I was expecting fantastic.


Maybe when she gives you the time of day- you can let her know- oh, forgot, she never would.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I too am disappointed...I always held hope they were real, but confirmation to the contrary was cast upon me today. And what's with the 50lbs bells, that's a lot of weight for a little girl.... all that said, she's still f'n hawt.

I saved the pics, +rep me with your email and I will send them to you.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know how I am going to explain this to my mother when I bring Arianny home to meet her.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone Send Me The Link!!!!!!


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't seen the pics yet, but it's always been obvious that they are fake. And fake boobies always lose a point on the ten point scale.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Inferno said:


> I too am disappointed...I always held hope they were real, but confirmation to the contrary was cast upon me today. And what's with the 50lbs bells, that's a lot of weight for a little girl.... all that said, she's still f'n hawt.
> 
> I saved the pics, +rep me with your email and I will send them to you.


I didnt know she would show that much 

Thanks for the pics dude :thumbsup:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Thanks inferno. You da man.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hay someone send me a Link or the Pics!!

[email protected]


Il +Rep you!!


Thanks in advance. And hurry im extremely HORNY!! 

Im going to :sarcastic12: All over Ariannys Pixelated face

:confused05: :confused05: :confused05: :confused05: :confused05:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Arianny is very pretty but I would pick Katja Kassin over her any day. Or Velicity Von for that matter


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

if someone could pm me a link i would be a very happy boy


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks to John8204 for sending me the pics


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

she is a very beautiful woman.


if she wasnt kind of skeezy she would make a wonderful wife.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

someone send me the full set, i only saw one pic. rep follows

[email protected]

please hurry the night is almost over.theres still one thing i need to do before i sleep.:sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd PM them boys but I kinda figured that the pics would stay up so I didn't save them to the computer.... 

They kinda sucked.. It was a very "vanilla" style representation of Arianny. Very dissapointing. I'm officially boycotting playboy...for 30 days.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't care if they suck or not, i wanna get disappointed too. Could somebody send me link please? 

_Edit: Seen them, not what i was expecting but still loved them._


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Geez, no one know how to use google...

To lazy to pm everyone. Here are some hints, Arianny Celeste Playboy Pictures Joe Rogan


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

omg thank you.... time for some chafing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sexy pictuaz are sexy.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

7/10 for sure. She's ridiculously hot, but keep the shirt on hahah. Kidding, sort of. The dark around her nips are too big...what is that called again? A-something.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Very pretty gal but not enough ass or curviness.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> 7/10 for sure. She's ridiculously hot, but keep the shirt on hahah. Kidding, sort of. The dark around her nips are too big...what is that called again? A-something.


The areola mate  This thread is getting kinda spooky


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread is very spooky already. She's in Playboy and she's nude and guys are complaining. If that's not spooky then I don't know.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I smell bullshit.

- Playboy comes out.
- Website "leaks" pics.
- Lots and lots of publicity.
- Website takes pics down.
- Bunch of idiots who would have never bought the mag, now will because of all the hype.

Publicity 101. How very boring.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She's hot. 


She should hook up with the War Machine after he gets released,

now THAT would be entertaining.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The pics were hot. I approve of her boobs.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This thread is very spooky already. She's in Playboy and she's nude and guys are complaining. If that's not spooky then I don't know.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I got everyone, if not, let me know..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

box said:


> She is one fine lady. Probably one of the hottest you'd ever see in person. I speak for all fans when I say Thank you.
> 
> Btw, you can't stop the internet.


...That's a bingo. Look at that kid in Jersey killing himself because his roomate set up a webcam and posted a personal thing on the net. The internet has become a frenzy of lunatics. Arianny without a doubt is absolutely stunning but if she's willing to undress at any point in her life, some geek somewhere will find a pic and post it. It's really inevitable. Regardless, she still is the hottest cagegirl in MMA...


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Someone pm me the link thanks


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

_JB_ said:


> Someone pm me the link thanks


Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd also be thankful for a pm link


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent you. Enjoy them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooo they took the pics down and I didn't save them. 

Anyone please? I will award you ten internets.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


Funniest thing I've seen in weeks, rep+


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I hear cyborg got naked but it just doesn't have the same effect on me. Anyway there are some good articles at hookedonmma you just have to look for them.

P.S.
If I was her Id be demanding the money I spent on my boob job back one is noticeably larger than the other.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

come on then guys this I got to see, someone PM me the link and I will Rep you :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I did save the photos so pm me with your email address...and donate *10% of your credits* and they will be yours.

I have to get something out of this :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> come on then guys this I got to see, someone PM me the link and I will Rep you :thumbsup:


You should look up the site I referenced..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> You should look up the site I referenced..


he just got mail, I don't think we will see him again for quite a while.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

As stated earlier, the day Gina Carano does it will be the day i run out of bullets. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


Tell me about it , no wonder there are so many Brock fans.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Tell me about it , no wonder there are so many Brock fans.


Lmao. +rep


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


Shit? The nude female form is beautiful. I am sure there are a lot worse things posted here - like links to videos with people getting the crap kicked out of them. Do kids need to see that? 

It is funny that in western society, violence is more acceptable than benign nudity.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I checked em out. Thought she was hot


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I smell bullshit.
> 
> - Playboy comes out.
> - Website "leaks" pics.
> ...


This is truth. 

Repped for intelligence.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice....but i was hoping for some clear photos of the snatch!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I smell bullshit.
> 
> - Playboy comes out.
> - Website "leaks" pics.
> ...


Paranoia is a hell of a drug... no, it's so very likely that there is a collusion between Arianny's twitter, the UFC, CagePotato, and Playboy. Because Arianny never just says dumb stuff on her twitter...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Paranoia is a hell of a drug... no, it's so very likely that there is a collusion between Arianny's twitter, the UFC, CagePotato, and Playboy. Because Arianny never just says dumb stuff on her twitter...


I didn't mention her twitter account. My point is, Playboy themselves "leak" their "exclusive" shit all the time. As do all major magazines. Arianny just happens to be the subject matter. I'm not saying she's part of some master plan, as if. Shes just a cog like everything else.

If you think its paranoia then go ahead and believe it. Ive enough experience with publications to know this shit is common place.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

She's smokin'.. and without fake tits she'd be even hotter.

/fap


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Sorry guys but linking to that shit is not allowed here, we have minors who post here.


So you're going to forbid minors the joy of seeing a beautiful lady? What kind of a man are you? :confused05:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m sure you guys know what i´m asking here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I´m sure you guys know what i´m asking here.


If it's the link, then you got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Do Want!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Do Want!


Me too, me too!


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I got everyone new who +rep me with their emails, thanks fellas.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

.''''


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Me too, me too!


:thumb03:


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Please send me the link to the pics too!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rauno said:


> If it's the link, then you got it. :thumbsup:


lol, looks like this turned into a full time job in here :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

In need of some good ole faping plz send!! lol


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I know Beggars can't be choosers, but seriously, Arianny is gorgeous, and PB did a terrible job once again.

Arianny looks way sexier in those pics leaked where she is in the hotel room w/ the red heels. Whoever that photographer is, he needs to be hired by PB, and these pics re-shot, stat.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed......I just saw them....I mean those poses were just meh....whats up with the dumbell pose???????????........OK OK OK she is sexy as hell but these pics do her NO justice at all........Shoulda went with Penthouse IMO they know how to do solos!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I know Beggars can't be choosers, but seriously, Arianny is gorgeous, and PB did a terrible job once again.
> 
> Arianny looks way sexier in those pics leaked where she is in the hotel room w/ the red heels. Whoever that photographer is, he needs to be hired by PB, and these pics re-shot, stat.


What pics w/ red heels?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^wow cant believe I over looked that lol^^


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

kk im home from work long freakin day im ready for picz

someone pm me and ill rep ya =D

or email em
[email protected]


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

THe link I had no longer works so I can use another


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

didn't get a PM yet?

woot. im in da club 

they look good seriously...no complaints =D


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

<---------------------

This guy wants a PM NAO!!!


----------



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

ill sendya the pm

feel free to rep me

im down 23 posts to able able to PM u

i got the link...pm me and ill pm u back


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I got him for ya buddy......use the edit button!!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish she would've kept her bits to herself. Not because I don't like them, I'm rather fond of them. But I liked them more when I didn't know what they looked like. Things were so much better in my head...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> <---------------------
> 
> This guy wants a PM NAO!!!


Ditto


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Someone pm me teh linkz!


----------



## nonamehero (May 8, 2010)

meh.. she is hotter with clothes on.
and the only quality of picture we can get is scanned version.
and the way it is scanned makes her legs looks fat as hell.
not worth dling it.

boobs way too generic and fake like every other porn star's boobs.
heck, I had a 60 dollars mexican hooker yesterday that had a nicer and more natural body than Arianny, and she wasnt even the hottest one in the bar.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Bless those Mexican hookers every single one of um!!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

nonamehero said:


> meh.. she is hotter with clothes on.
> and the only quality of picture we can get is scanned version.
> and the way it is scanned makes her legs looks fat as hell.
> not worth dling it.
> ...


im sure after all those cervezas she looked real good, but i also bet you didnt keep her around long enough to see her sober... for your own good no doubt


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The way its ment to be!! lol


----------



## nonamehero (May 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> im sure after all those cervezas she looked real good, but i also bet you didnt keep her around long enough to see her sober... for your own good no doubt


I donno about you, I dont drink b4 I do my businness, Alcohol just make me.. well you should know.

I donno who started the whole ugly ppl should get hammered b4having sex thing. I mean it might work for girls, but for guys it is certainly unpleasant, almost a chore, not fun at all.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

nonamehero said:


> meh.. she is hotter with clothes on.
> and the only quality of picture we can get is scanned version.
> and the way it is scanned makes her legs looks fat as hell.
> not worth dling it.
> ...


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

i heard something about her pics in red heels? >_>

and i want them.. i need them.. oh baby oh baby


----------



## nonamehero (May 8, 2010)

michelangelo said:


>


lol good one, I was mostly commenting on the quality of the pictures.
not that she is not hot.
and her boobs do look really fake which is expected.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Leed said:


> What pics w/ red heels?





BondageGuy said:


> i heard something about her pics in red heels? >_>
> 
> and i want them.. i need them.. oh baby oh baby



The pics are old and on the intrawebz. 
Mods, please remove if it is a problem. I don't think so, but if it is, I apologize in advance. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> The pics are old and on the intrawebz.
> Mods, please remove if it is a problem. I don't think so, but if it is, I apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> ...


Must have photoshopped out those areola cus in playboy they seem a bit bigger and look like they would be showing.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I'd be way more excited for Gina Carano. Arianny is hot but I bet when she first wakes up she's not much of a looker.


If there were pics of Gina I would miss word do to hand injuries. My perfect woman!


----------



## seeret (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I have the holy grail of links please?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Kind of disappointing, if you ask me. Before I saw the pics I would have said Arianny > Rachelle, now it's Rachelle > Arianny for sure. I liked it better when it was left to the imagination.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM please, I will +rep for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Wookie said:


> Kind of disappointing, if you ask me. Before I saw the pics I would have said Arianny > Rachelle, now it's Rachelle > Arianny for sure. I liked it better when it was left to the imagination.


+ 1

I agree .. 

Don't get me wrong.. i definitely would take her home but speaking in terms of 'Personalities' .. she's not that famous to be worrying about who posts what .. where ..

She's developing a false bravado . ..

She's much hotter left to the imagination..


----------



## Hammer-Time (Oct 12, 2010)

Arianny needs to do a porno:sarcastic12:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why is everyone hating o_0

This is exactly how i expected her to look. What did you guys think was going to be under the clothing??? :confused02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Why is everyone hating o_0
> 
> This is exactly how i expected her to look. What did you guys think was going to be under the clothing??? :confused02:


internet geeks complain about everything.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> internet geeks complain about everything.


Rep for truth...

Its like... She looks pretty damn good and has no apparent flaws. Not sure how she could look "better" really... Unless some of you guys were hoping that she has a sixth vagina somewhere under her Shirt, i really dont see how you can be dissapointed. I would love to be able to find a women that looks like her clothes less.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

pm link pls.


----------



## nonamehero (May 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Rep for truth...
> 
> Its like... She looks pretty damn good and has no apparent flaws. Not sure how she could look "better" really... Unless some of you guys were hoping that she has a sixth vagina somewhere under her Shirt, i really dont see how you can be dissapointed. I would love to be able to find a women that looks like her clothes less.


alert!! lil boys who havent seen real titties before, (none-fake ones)

fake ones just look really stiff, generic, and feels not as good.

no one said she is not hot, but a lot of ppl are just disappointed at her nude picture because the titties are fake and the doctor didnt do that good of a job either.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

nonamehero said:


> alert!! lil boys who havent seen real titties before, (none-fake ones)
> 
> fake ones just look really stiff, generic, and feels not as good.
> 
> no one said she is not hot, but a lot of ppl are just disappointed at her nude picture because the titties are fake and the doctor didnt do that good of a job either.


No, I'm not "disappointed" in that. I'm disappointed in the poses, lighting, outfits, etc. 

Again, those pics of he red heels are FAR greater than the gym / dumbbell poses.


----------



## nonamehero (May 8, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> No, I'm not "disappointed" in that. I'm disappointed in the poses, lighting, outfits, etc.
> 
> Again, those pics of he red heels are FAR greater than the gym / dumbbell poses.


we only have a scanned version of the real photos.
So you cant really judge the quality of the photos yet.
however I have to say that the hair in the first two pictures werent not doing it for me.

this whole photoshot from playboy made her way too masculine(I didnt know that was possible), the photos have that whole Zena the warrior princess theme going on.
I think that was what the photographer was aiming for, since she is the cover girl of UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

nonamehero said:


> alert!! lil boys who havent seen real titties before, (none-fake ones)
> 
> fake ones just look really stiff, generic, and feels not as good.
> 
> no one said she is not hot, but a lot of ppl are just disappointed at her nude picture because the titties are fake and the doctor didnt do that good of a job either.


Hey hey hey. If I can touch them, then they are real!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

nonamehero said:


> we only have a scanned version of the real photos.
> So you cant really judge the quality of the photos yet.
> however I have to say that the hair in the first two pictures werent not doing it for me.
> 
> ...


Masculine is the spot on adjective.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Hey hey hey. If I can touch them, then they are real!


truer words have never been spoken :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

nonamehero said:


> alert!! lil boys who havent seen real titties before, (none-fake ones)
> 
> fake ones just look really stiff, generic, and feels not as good.
> 
> no one said she is not hot, but a lot of ppl are just disappointed at her nude picture because the titties are fake and the doctor didnt do that good of a job either.


I guess in the end I was hoping Airianny was hotter than some of the girls I've had over the years. I guess it's just a case of the 'candy'. In other words girls that look hot with there clothes on, but when they take them off it's a f*cking disaster. At least Holly Madison had some good fake a$$ titties. And Rachelle Leah is now the hottest ring girl to grace the pages of Playboy, FOR SURE!!!


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

yea wookie, but its arriany!

ive never hit anyone famous before 

but if she was some nobody.. yea ive managed to have sex with many drunk girls about as hot as her :thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree in the fact that it's Airianny but, if you were looking at it for a different perspective would you f*ck Rosy O'Donal and think it was a good thing? Being famous doesn't change everything.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wookie said:


> I agree in the fact that it's Airianny but, if you were looking at it for a different perspective would you f*ck Rosy O'Donal and think it was a good thing? Being famous doesn't change everything.


oh jesus.. rosie... she is the reason why i can understand straight guys going gay. 

well.. how about alicia silverstone? she was never really that hot, but everyone wanted to bang her  being famous amplifies the hot or ugly imo


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

nonamehero said:


> alert!! lil boys who havent seen real titties before, (none-fake ones)
> 
> fake ones just look really stiff, generic, and feels not as good.
> 
> no one said she is not hot, but a lot of ppl are just disappointed at her nude picture because the titties are fake and the doctor didnt do that good of a job either.


Who the **** didn't know her tits where fake?


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

someone PM me a link, ill rep you!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Lots of guys with great garbage cans round here. :sarcastic12:

lol found a pretty funny blog post looking for a fun pic to put here


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

In the end we all got what we wanted and unfortunately it could never live up to individual expectations. It was still exponentially better than the highly anticipated Star Wars prequels. Talk about an ugly mess. Those should never have seen the light of day.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> internet geeks complain about everything.


'internet geeks' because we're not slobbering over pictures?

I don't think anyone was complaining about her looks.. 
as much as her 'false bravado'.. 




BondageGuy said:


> yea ive managed to have sex with many drunk girls about as hot as her :thumb02:


*+ 1*


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> *+ 1*


do not judge me david, you're hindering my spiritual growth


----------



## fiscomi (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't wait anymore. After reading all this I need to see for myself what all the fuss is about. Can someone please link me! Thanks in advance


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Pm me some tits.


----------



## SavageXsam (May 14, 2010)

Go To Last Post On Page 14 , Huury B4 Mods Take Out Link Lol


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

you have to have an account to see them on that site >_<

oh sheet hexrei is here >_>

everyone act innocent!


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

oh my...

she touches my ta la long.. ohh my ding ding dong


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Is anyone else pissed at how lazy the original uploader is? 

A picture of the mag? Really? You couldn't scan it?


----------



## SavageXsam (May 14, 2010)

i have some that are scanned , to be honest she looks like a tranny in most of them X(


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Is anyone else pissed at how lazy the original uploader is?
> 
> A picture of the mag? Really? You couldn't scan it?


especially when it comes to her vag. im like .5inches away from the screen straining to see more


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Is anyone else pissed at how lazy the original uploader is?
> 
> A picture of the mag? Really? You couldn't scan it?


I believe its because they had to smuggle the pics out since the issue isn't actually released yet.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with the picture Savage just posted. I don't see the outcry.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

The amount of boob pictures in this thread has increased by one.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

me likey!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just had to clean up a little bit. There is to be ZERO posts containing any pornographic pictures OR links leading to these sites in this thread. This forum is viewed by people of all ages and this content will not be hosted here.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

yea guys!

requesting nude pictures... you should all be ashamed.



a link however would be greatly appriciated :thumb02:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Just had to clean up a little bit. There is to be ZERO posts containing any pornographic pictures OR links leading to these sites in this thread. This forum is viewed by people of all ages and this content will not be hosted here.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

just to be a dick eh? xD


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I get Playboy, I dont have it yet.....


----------

